# Restoring hand planes



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, I recently came across a couple hand planes in need of some tlc. I'm a beginner woodworker, but have always been pretty handy. I have an old Sargent 3408, a Sargent 3417, and one that has no makers marks, just made in USA. I'm looking to restore them to use them in my shop. Looking for ideas on how to refinish them. Any help is much appreciated.







































Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

And.....















Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

I saw the previous post about using wd40 and krud cutter for the rust wondering more about refinishing the wood while maintaining the integrity and square of the plane. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Both of your planes are IMO considered "wood block" planes - probably from the early 1900's. Do you plan to use them for wood projects or just for show? Best to examine each plane & components for excessive wear, look for missing/broken parts, and sharpen & set the iron before usage. The wood is usually a hard wood, and may need only a light clean up to restore it, but please do check the flatness of the sole. However the iron, lever cap, adjusting lever, screw, and nut are more important to a smooth operation, and should be sharpened and adjusted accordingly. Be safe.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

IlliniJim -

Take a look at these thread. At the end, Firemedic provides an additional link to his site with some useful information

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/restoring-wood-wood-planes-65559/


----------



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

woodchux, i plan on using them. Like I said, I'm new to woodworking, but hope to get decent at it and cultivate a fun hobby. Thanks for the info!


----------



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

abetrman, Thanks for the help. I tried searching the forums using the app on my phone and had no success.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

IlliniJim said:


> abetrman, Thanks for the help. I tried searching the forums using the app on my phone and had no success.


No problem. I think the search function is something the mods will work on. It is hit and miss at times.

Glad to be of some help.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will report this to the admin, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I will report this to the admin, thanks for the heads up.


BigJim...I think the issue is how they have it set up. You know, search for a Bailey #7 and it will come back saying that the #7 was too small or something like that.

I don't think this is a new problem, but if they can address it, that would be awesome. Thanks for looking in on us.


----------



## anthony.novelli (Oct 21, 2014)

If you're not aware of them, Hock Tools is a great resource here in NorCal. 
http://www.hocktools.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

abetrman said:


> BigJim...I think the issue is how they have it set up. You know, search for a Bailey #7 and it will come back saying that the #7 was too small or something like that.
> 
> I don't think this is a new problem, but if they can address it, that would be awesome. Thanks for looking in on us.


I am here several times each day and have an alert for all reported posts.
I know on some of the other forums, there is better results using Google than the search button here on the forum. A lot of times Google will bring one right back to the forum here.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I am here several times each day and have an alert for all reported posts.
> I know on some of the other forums, there is better results using Google than the search button here on the forum. A lot of times Google will bring one right back to the forum here.


 
This is true. I have found post from this site from outside searches. Usually can find what you are looking for here, but there are some times the search comes up short. Hopefully they can work it out.

IlliniJim..How's it coming?


----------



## IlliniJim (Oct 20, 2014)

No photos, but Ive used Krud Cutter to remove the rust, i cleaned up the wood, sanded the bottoms flat again, and rubbed em down with beeswax. Just need to sharpen them up. They're looking a lot better. I'm thinking about repainting the black parts. Is there a special paint to use, or just spray paint?


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe some people use the engine enamel paint as well. Check out timetestedtools (T3 as I call him) website http://www.timetestedtools.com/how-to---bench-plane-restoration.html


----------

